# Peacock/Hap Hybrid?



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

hi any ideas?



2nd photo is of the female parent who I was told was a Otopharyinx Lithobate (sulphur headed hap) "Zimbabwe rocks". However these don't breed until around 5" (she is only 2" max), there were 2 others with her but im guessing are males but again don't colour until 5"+. they didn't pay her any attention.



however the only other known male was a neon blue peacock (blue face/yellow body). again only around 2" max.

would this fish be the outcome? do you think I was sold the correct fish as she has bred so young?


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

This was the male parent.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like you have three hybrid fish of unknown origin. The last one is quite a looker though.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Unfortunately I lost that one shortly after (mbunas didn't like him). Hoping his babies will turn out his colour. So you don't think the female is a sulphur head hap?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

No definitely not.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

What makes you say that?

Just found this on google which looks the same:


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Another photo of mine


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Sorry, they don't look anything alike at all. Yours is the typical yellow head hybrid that is sold at most big box stores.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

it would help if I got the name right to start with...I found the original listing it was called by: *Protomelas Spilonotus 'Mara Rocks'.*
It was bought from a local breeder so hopefully not a hybrid.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

this is what I think is a young male:


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah, that's not mara rock, it's the common sulfur head hybrid that's sold all over the place usually as "sulphurhead hap" which people then start calling "Protomelas spilonotus mara rock" because it's got a horizontal stripe and a yellow head. But it isn't. Sorry. I've had that hybrid and I now have actual Protomelas spilonotus "mara rock". They look very different.


----------

